# POST YOUR CUTEST TORT PICS



## sulcata101




----------



## Abdulla6169

I think these ephors should be on Instagram!


----------



## taza




----------



## Ashes

Messy eater. 


Who doesn't like some cute little tort butt?!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Baby Phillip!!


----------



## bouaboua

Am I qualify for cute??


----------



## sulcata101

bouaboua said:


> Am I qualify for cute??
> 
> View attachment 87672


Of course!


----------



## Abdulla6169




----------



## bouaboua

Can I post another one? or few??


----------



## brianna bracken




----------



## MichiganFrog

Those are all pretty cute and hard to top. Here's a cute one of Beasty Boy from almost two years ago.


----------



## kayem

Here's a few of my little Oscar!


----------



## Gracerose413

km28 said:


> View attachment 90564
> View attachment 90565
> 
> Here's a few of my little Oscar!


I love Oscar. He's adorable.


----------



## JJ

This is my boy Flash - he is lush (as we say)


----------



## Sh3wulf

Benny. Might be getting a bit big to qualify for cute, but I love him.


----------



## ladyvalkyrie

here's Shadow discovering the handsome tort in the mirror. 




And here's Wednesday getting his bath. 


I'm a man of many hats but I've never mastered anything.


----------



## taza

Sh3wulf said:


> View attachment 91711
> 
> Benny. Might be getting a bit big to qualify for cute, but I love him.


Benny is very cute!


----------



## Irwin4530




----------



## Irwin4530




----------



## char-lee

Athena on the prowl


----------



## Whitneyrae




----------



## mandee76




----------



## mike taylor

Here you go!


----------



## char-lee

Athena enjoying a raspberry


----------



## Abdulla6169

char-lee said:


> Athena enjoying a raspberry


Cuteness overload


----------



## tortdad

0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Abdulla6169

tortdad said:


> View attachment 93886
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
> 0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
> 1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


And that is Hal Jordan


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Awww hug time


----------



## Milinda

char-lee said:


> Athena on the prowl


That is awesome! Did you knit that? I knit and would love to make something like that when my baby gets bigger. She is so small right now.


----------



## char-lee

I did make it myself its the same pattern as a hat just measure and then add a spine, and a strap on the bottom!


----------



## Milinda

This is my little russian Frida. She is two years old.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## christinaland128

lol I was moving the lettuce for a pic and he went for it!


----------



## christinaland128

then we've got mr. Necks McGee here.  hahaha!


----------



## Milinda

mandee76 said:


> View attachment 93706





mandee76 said:


> View attachment 93706


Hi, your tortoise is so adorable! What type is it?


----------



## margykid

My baby-to-be with her siblings.


----------



## Milinda

margykid said:


> My baby-to-be with her siblings.
> View attachment 95970


Aw so cute!


----------



## JerseySulcata

Star Wars Stormtrooper gives up his Dewack for Tokar the African Spurred Tortoise


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/QyBlRyN3QWE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Prairie Mom

JerseySulcata said:


> Star Wars Stormtrooper gives up his Dewack for Tokar the African Spurred Tortoise
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/QyBlRyN3QWE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Ummm...can we be best friends forever? ha ha hahahahah...I'll serve up some blue milk and head over to Tashi station to pick up some power converters.


----------



## JerseySulcata

Hahahaha


----------



## tortiemom12

Boro taking a stroll!


----------



## DeanS




----------



## Yvonne G

Dean: Your little guys will just eat anything. Good job getting them acclimated to trying all kinds of foods. I have black medic in some of my tortoise pastures and they won't touch it.

...and...that's a calender quality picture if ever I saw one.


----------



## Prairie Mom

DeanS said:


> View attachment 105462





Yvonne G said:


> ...and...that's a calender quality picture if ever I saw one.



Agreed!!! It would get a vote from me!

Also, my sweetie loves black medic. It surprises me that it sounds like you have several that won't eat it. I wonder if it just depends on the tort?


----------



## slowpoke the tort




----------



## DeanS

Prairie Mom said:


> Agreed!!! It would get a vote from me!
> 
> Also, my sweetie loves black medic. It surprises me that it sounds like you have several that won't eat it. I wonder if it just depends on the tort?


All of my babies start on black medic...and IT-2 would've lived in the front yard...if I let him!


----------



## rachels-torts

My 7 year old Russian sleeping


----------



## 1rocket

AbdullaAli said:


> View attachment 87699
> 
> View attachment 87700


 Great shot


----------



## the_newzie

He dug up one of his grass pods and then went to sleep under it. Whatever makes him happy I guess...


----------



## Sh3wulf




----------



## GotTort

Morning!


----------



## blu rodriguez




----------



## blu rodriguez

Here's a better pic of us holding claws...


----------



## bouaboua

Star in the spa! ! !


----------



## the_newzie

Love at first sight?


----------



## stojanovski92113




----------



## Redmoon




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Redmoon said:


> View attachment 121858
> View attachment 121859


cute Russians! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Redmoon

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> cute Russians! welcome to the forum!


Hi. Thanks. 
This is my first time post my babies here.


----------



## Bird7

This is my youngest tortoise, Hubble


----------



## Bird7

And here she is with her outfit


----------



## Bird7

And here she is in her outfit


----------



## crimson_lotus

My fashionable tortoise Charlotte also has an outfit It was a good way to spot her in the grass when I took her out last summer.


----------



## jeffjeff




----------



## juli11




----------



## 4jean




----------



## Loohan




----------



## obi_obi




----------



## DobbyRed




----------



## justin hardy

The young and curious Goku!


----------



## Maisy




----------



## RainsOn

How do I upload from my PC?


----------



## RainsOn

Okay, I figured it out. Digger asleep in food dish after eating.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

RainsOn said:


> Okay, I figured it out. Digger asleep in food dish after eating.
> View attachment 129220


Not so unusual. I've been known to take the same position after a very good meal.


----------



## RainsOn

Cowboy, I can relate to that.


----------



## RainsOn




----------



## fern4

Fern looks like he's popping a wheelie


----------



## erinnlawson

Hit the clover jackpot today!!!


----------



## christinaland128

my Bubbs with a snail. .

my Potato looking cute now I'm getting no work done. Lol.


----------



## Big B

The seven


----------



## John84

"Do I have to wake up now" kinda morning.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## NiinaHawk

what's up ninja!


----------



## Tiff T

Hello all! This is Lovey the Lizard (Bearded Dragon) and Bruce Jenner my leopard Tortoise (named that because I don't know if it's a boy or girl)  and it's speedy! haha


----------



## spud's_mum

spud eating his summer treat :£


----------



## TortLife

having coffee while walking out tort


----------



## Joo

1 Day old, 19.7gms.


----------



## mike thornton

I'm going through!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

hi all, im fido and heres a few of my dad's cutest pics of me


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Franklincroft

franklins first time being outside in his new home and he loved it.


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Franklincroft

he got tired while he was eating.


----------



## jeffjeff

look at those little legs lol.


----------



## bouaboua

What's up?????


----------



## johnandjade

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 140913
> 
> 
> What's up?????






wazzzz upppp!!


----------



## brenner knowled

Sol


----------



## D1105




----------



## teddy-tortoise

My little teddy enjoying his snack!


----------



## ladysupaklown




----------



## Marivladi




----------



## D1105




----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

"I feel like I'm being watched"-Bogart


----------



## Meganolvt

Roland!


----------



## Tort Love

Rigatoni and Mumbai


----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## Laura Wegeman

Sh3wulf said:


> View attachment 91711
> 
> Benny. Might be getting a bit big to qualify for cute, but I love him.


He's beautiful!


----------



## Pebbles&Petunias

Pebbles in the garden


----------



## Laura Wegeman

I cannot upload my photos?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Laura Wegeman said:


> I cannot upload my photos?


It maybe a restriction from not enough posts over all from you as a user name. Might?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Laura Wegeman said:


> I cannot upload my photos?


@ Yvonne G @ help?


----------



## Airys Barcelo




----------



## Yvonne G

Laura Wegeman said:


> I cannot upload my photos?



I don't know how to do photos from a device, but from a PC you just click on "upload a file" shown down at the bottom of the space you're typing in, then choose which photo you want and follow the directions from there.


----------



## MPRC

Vern helped my put up my 'last day for Christmas shipping" notice for The Rusty Tortoise over on Etsy.


----------



## hingeback

Magma


----------



## juli11

Do you keep them outside or what is that enclosure?


----------



## hingeback

juli11 said:


> Do you keep them outside or what is that enclosure?


It's her outdoor enclosure.


----------



## juli11

Ah okay you're from Malaysia.. Now I understand how you can build such a perfect enclosure for this species..


----------



## crabby-J




----------



## crabby-J

Raymond as a baby


----------



## crabby-J




----------



## crabby-J

Me "Raymond time for dinner!" Raymond "Whhhaaa?"


----------



## crabby-J

OK LAST ONE...I have a million though
Lizzy's "duck marking" on her head


----------



## TerraTheRussian




----------



## mike thornton

km28 said:


> View attachment 90564
> View attachment 90565
> 
> Here's a few of my little Oscar!


Oscar has relaxing down


----------



## Guzboss

he/she loves the smell of flowers in the morning.


----------



## mike thornton




----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

mike thornton said:


> View attachment 170397


This makes me happy. Lol


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

And


----------



## mike thornton

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> View attachment 170398
> 
> And
> View attachment 170399


When he or she gets bigger all your weeds will be gone


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## AsaGarcia03

Well id say all mine are cute but here is some pics


----------



## AsaGarcia03

Oops left out one


But I would also like to share my new goldendoodle I just got

lol my mom put him in a baseball jersey


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

mike thornton said:


> When he or she gets bigger all your weeds will be gone


Im looking forward to it. Lol 
But the one eating weeds is a he. The other is a she.


----------



## TheWarTortoise

He was snuggled up under his favorite bush. I thought it was cute


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## Sara G.

My cat's really taken a liking to BamBam. But then again, my cat wants to be friends with everyone!


----------



## gabby.santana

My beautiful Molly and Mogali


----------



## nancyfurst

Sara G. What kind of tortoise is it ?
The one with the dog


----------



## Sara G.

nancyfurst said:


> Sara G. What kind of tortoise is it ?
> The one with the dog



She's a Forsten's Tortoise.


----------



## Gopherus Guy




----------



## Gopherus Guy

Hello from Clifford on San Diego!


----------



## Gopherus Guy




----------



## spud's_mum




----------



## NiinaHawk

Hello from Finland!


----------



## Gillian M

bouaboua said:


> Am I qualify for cute??
> 
> View attachment 87672


Oh of course you are!


----------



## Gillian M

Whitneyrae said:


> View attachment 92666


Gorgeous! What species is it?


----------



## Gillian M

NiinaHawk said:


> Hello from Finland!



Cute!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine…here


BUT THEY'RE SO CUTE!!! And then you've got this.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

I laughed so hard seeing those pictures Ken .


----------



## lauren and harry

here my harry hes a bit camera shy this morning x


----------



## lauren and harry

having some food x


----------



## Fredkas

Am I qualify?


----------



## MPRC

Ken! I just laughed and woke up the cat!


----------



## JoesMum

A couple of favourites from a few years ago when Joe was recovering from sickness. 

Toasting on a warm brick:



Go away!



And a post-hibernation bask in the conservatory one chilly morning when it must have been too warm directly under the lamp:


----------



## Shelbylove

My gorgeous Shelby


----------



## Gillian M

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine…here
> View attachment 180829
> 
> BUT THEY'RE SO CUTE!!! And then you've got this.
> View attachment 180830


Nice pics, Ken. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gillian M

Shelbylove said:


> View attachment 188436
> 
> My gorgeous Shelby


Really gorgeous! What species is he/she?


----------



## Gillian M

Fredkas said:


> Am I qualify?
> View attachment 180925


How sweet!


----------



## Fredkas

Gillian Moore said:


> Really gorgeous! What species is he/she?


Help you to get answer faster. It is indian star tortoise.


----------



## Fredkas

Gillian Moore said:


> How sweet!


Thank you


----------



## leigti

This is Luka he is five weeks old tonight. 28 g. I am really trying to control myself and not post 100 pictures of this little tortoise


----------



## nancyfurst

This is my cousin's Texas tortoise.. 
oh! How I wish I could have one


----------



## nancyfurst

Can you guys tell the gender of this tort ?


----------



## Marcus Harrison

My little baby in the garden


----------



## Gillian M

Marcus Harrison said:


> View attachment 188604
> 
> My little baby in the garden


So cute! GOD bless.


----------



## Marcus Harrison

Gillian Moore said:


> So cute! GOD bless.


Glad you like her


----------



## Shelbylove

Gillian Moore said:


> Really gorgeous! What species is he/she?



An Indian star, not sure if it's a girl or boy yet, but I'm totally in love with my Shelby


----------



## nancyfurst

His name is "Little Joe"


----------



## mike taylor

My granddaughter and Hal.


----------



## HuskyDaneMom

Cruz, checking out the human who delivers food too late on the weekends. She didn't ask him for permission to sleep in two days a week!


----------



## Maria Ohlson

A Little Hermanns tortoise.


----------



## Ed mitch




----------



## Plop123

A sneaky peak


----------



## Marcus Harrison




----------



## nancyfurst




----------



## Redfoot NERD

nancyfurst said:


> Sara G. What kind of tortoise is it ?
> The one with the dog



the one with the cat I think it says Forsten in the signature


----------



## Redfoot NERD

From a Brazilian redfoot pair..


----------



## Redfoot NERD

2016 hatched Bolivian redfoot tortoises


----------



## Pearly

Redfoot NERD said:


> From a Brazilian redfoot pair..


Don't you just love those little pink tongues?! I remember the first time one of my babies yawning and feeling of shock when i saw how cute that tongue was. I am not sure what I was expecting... definitely not a snake like split tongue. Still, they are reptiles.... anyway I have been trying to always hang around at feeding time to watch them eat, just can't get enough of those cute little tongues


----------



## hkasal09

RJ for a Romeo or a Juliet


----------



## Stuart S.

Little Spur already started his acting career and enjoys football!


----------



## erinlyndon

im not sure which is cuter


----------



## Gillian M

hkasal09 said:


> View attachment 193743
> 
> RJ for a Romeo or a Juliet


He's gorgeous.


----------



## Gillian M

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 193744
> 
> 
> Little Spur already started his acting career and enjoys football!
> View attachment 193745
> View attachment 193746


Adorable! What species is he?


----------



## Stuart S.

Gillian Moore said:


> Adorable! What species is he?



Sulcata


----------



## nancyfurst

Little Joey


----------



## domagoj

PUMPKIN!!!!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise




----------



## dutchkimberly




----------



## worried

cool pics , That's awesome guyzz..


----------



## Ed mitch




----------



## Big Charlie

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> View attachment 196749
> 
> 
> View attachment 196750
> 
> 
> View attachment 196751


Tortoise ballet.


----------



## NoNo

PloP PloP Humans...

My name is Dino


----------



## Big Charlie

NoNo said:


> PloP PloP Humans...
> 
> My name is Dino


That last picture is so adorable!


----------



## Killerrookie




----------



## Kornjaca

chillin w mama


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## erinlyndon

Recent picture of pebble


----------



## erinlyndon

Recent picture of pebble


----------



## Alexio

erinlyndon said:


> Recent picture of pebble


If that's not the cutest picture ever I don't even know what would be.


----------



## Greta16

Hermie


----------



## Fahnick

Sleep time!!!


----------



## Roose Bolton

Sorry its sideways Idk why though. On mobile it keeps flipping it. But here is Monty enjoying some canteloupe and ignoring the fresh salad I set out lol


----------



## Thor-toise

My baby Scooter who thinks she's Superman


----------



## tortdad

Thor-toise said:


> View attachment 206331
> 
> My baby Scooter who thinks she's Superman


 Look, I'm a sea turtle


----------



## Greta16

tortdad said:


> Look, I'm a sea turtle


Hahahaha! Mine does that too..


----------



## Amore




----------



## OrbOfMandrills

Gretta enjoying her time outdoors


----------



## JaymeFrances

That little tongue ☺


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise




----------



## Beatrice~Aguilar

My beautiful Beatrice


----------



## kaseylynn19

rascal


----------



## OrbOfMandrills




----------



## Gypsy

Miley....keeper of the tortoise


----------



## crifferdoodle

I'm overwhelmed with how cute yalls babies are. They're adorable. 

Edit: *babies= older big babies too, of course.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

crifferdoodle said:


> I'm overwhelmed with how cute yalls babies are. They're adorable.
> 
> Edit: *babies= older big babies too, of course.


Edit: #2 *yalls= y'alls
(apostrophes matter to us here's hillfolks…)


----------



## nancyfurst




----------



## nancyfurst




----------



## MPRC




----------



## mike taylor

My granddaughter and Hal . Then my group of reds eating lunch .


----------



## MPRC

Papaya feeding frenzy!


----------



## j_caouette

Big Bertha


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

Leo Investigating the camera.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise

]


I posted this one in a previous thread but it just makes me smile! 
Do any of you guys dress up your tortoises (in such a way that it doesn't bother them, of course)


----------



## Tortski

LeoTheTortoise said:


> ]
> View attachment 212342
> 
> I posted this one in a previous thread but it just makes me smile!
> Do any of you guys dress up your tortoises (in such a way that it doesn't bother them, of course)


Only on Halloween  I'm thinking of keeping all of his costumes tortoise related


----------



## Tortski

sulcata101 said:


> View attachment 87612
> View attachment 87613


I swear I have that dog plushie


----------



## Frogg.Queen

My female RF. Her name is fish :3
She's a super sweet and curious baby. I love her very much uwu


----------



## MPRC

I demand more Fish!


----------



## Dudley The Sulcata

Dudley & Myrtle


----------



## Frogg.Queen

MPRC said:


> I demand more Fish!


As you wish! :^))


----------



## MPRC

Yay! Fish! There is something so unique about her. She almost looks like an anime character. So cute!


----------



## Peliroja32

Chele


----------



## Versace

Sh3wulf said:


> View attachment 91711
> 
> Benny. Might be getting a bit big to qualify for cute, but I love him.


There's no such thing as too big to be cute!! I think he's adorable


----------



## Versace

My favorite picture of Jasper eating his strawberry


----------



## nancyfurst

My boy !


----------



## nancyfurst

Soaking


----------



## Aeva

Debb and Lumen, my 2 females pyxis brygooi !


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise




----------



## Fredkas

Hellooo..


----------



## StacieJ

Miss Charlie enjoying some sunshine.


----------



## Gillian M

Dudley The Sulcata said:


> View attachment 214191
> 
> Dudley & Myrtle


Wonderful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I figure you’ll find one cute !


----------



## Peliroja32

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I figure you’ll find one cute !
> View attachment 220220


Theyre all cute!!! I like the one on the bottom right corner.....and the one in the very middle.....i could go on naming every one of them lol


----------



## Wendy Proulx




----------



## TortoiseLover222

Aweeeee Rigby hiding under he’s ladder


----------



## Peliroja32




----------



## Peliroja32




----------



## Peliroja32

Oh this one! She goes from sleeping like in the first pic, to sleeping aaall stretched out like in the second one [emoji23]


----------



## trickspiration

Here is Spike doing a cute pose in his soak


Here he is soaking himself 


Here, Spike is basking


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## bouaboua




----------



## Bambam1989

It's the Lil Clunker in his bath this morning



Got to be quick cause he wants to eat the camera..


----------



## teresaf

They're not mine but cute anyway....


----------



## Kimberly Shumaker

Our brand new RF enjoying his snacks!


----------



## Peliroja32

Bambam1989 said:


> It's the Lil Clunker in his bath this morning
> View attachment 224411
> View attachment 224412
> 
> Got to be quick cause he wants to eat the camera..



Too cute. Love that face!


----------



## Destben




----------



## Peliroja32

View attachment 224906


----------



## Benito

Cookie striking a pose.


----------



## Jimb

I actually have two ...


----------



## Nessa

[emoji5]


----------



## Gattu N'Coco

I don't know why he always reverse parks himself. He does not like to hide, he goes into shade and reverses so that his head outside. Weird but cute!. PS we let him out of his enclosure for sometime since his enclosure is not that big.


----------



## Boo628




----------



## NewTortEnthusiast




----------



## EllieMay

It was a hard decision [emoji23]


----------



## TechnoCheese




----------



## whisper




----------



## Jay Bagley

These are two of my favorite I have on my phone. Please ignore the hay in the hide, it was when I first got him and didn't have a clue what I was doing.He is sporting a cuttlebone mustache in the first one.


----------



## NewTortEnthusiast

*hold my Centrochelys sulcata*





Steve buried himself underneath a plant.


----------



## Kenno

Duncan enjoys climbing over obstacles.


----------



## katieandiggy

I love this little guy


----------



## EllieMay

katieandiggy said:


> View attachment 246401
> 
> 
> I love this little guy
> 
> View attachment 246402
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 246403



I love his sprawl!!!!


----------



## katieandiggy

EllieMay said:


> I love his sprawl!!!!



He’s always sprawled out. It looks so relaxing.


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Mogget ♡


----------



## Kaeloni




----------



## Jodimsteinberg5




----------

